# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  primer desembolse por desbordamiento de la presa Banja (Albania)

## termopar

Nueva presa en Albania de aprovechamiento eléctrico

----------

HUESITO (03-ago-2016),Los terrines (03-ago-2016)

----------

